# Share Your Amazon Wishlist - 2008 Edition!



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay folks, if you've been around during our past holidays, you'll recall that many of us posted our Amazon Wishlists in order to give ideas to each other, see what fun things we had listed, and also so that we could send a present off to fellow Dimmers IF we were so inclined (that's a bonus, but not totally the point of this.)

If you _haven't _been here for the holidays before, enjoy - it's one of our little traditions, and it's so fun to look around and see what people have. Many of us have sent little gifties off to fellow Dimmers, and it's soooo much fun to suprise someone with a book or CD when they're not expecting it. Have a blast, put anything and everything on there - it's about fun, and it's not a "GIVE ME THIS!" list... just pretend you have a shopping spree, and pick what you'd like. 

If you don't have a wishlist, 

1. Go to Amazon.com and create an account
2. Search through their site for items you want and choose "Add to Wish List"
3. When you're done, at the top of the page, click "Tell People about this List"
4. Email to YOURSELF
5. Open the email, Copy and paste the link in this thread.

Please keep in mind that people will have access to the information you provide (not your address if I recall correctly, but your full name) so if you have any issue with that, please do NOT post your link here. 

Also keep in mind that in order to be shipped items, you will need to choose the option of letting outside vendors see your address, etc. Last year we had some issues where people tried to send items to people but the company wasn't able to see the address due to the settings. Please double check that your account has the correct address as well! 

Finally, please make sure that your account has your most up-to-date address/info as we have had some deliveries go missing/delayed due to Amazon not having your most recent address!  If you don't actually wish to get anything from your list, please be specific about that when you post your link so people don't "go shopping" and then find out they can't check out your things at the last minute.

This has been a lot of fun the past few years, so enjoy it in the spirit it's intended and Happy Holidays to everyone!  

Enjoy!



PS - Don't forget to use the Dimensions Link Through if you're using Amazon for Holiday Shopping - banner at the top right of page, or this link: http://astore.amazon.com/dimensionsmagazine-20

I have not been able to figure out how to access wishlist links via the Dimensions link-through, but wanted to put this here for any other regular purchases.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2008)

And, to start the ball rolling - here is mine: 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/39T06723I8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Yeah. I like snacks and treats.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yay! I wasn't able to play last year, but I can this time. I'm pumped. Will be back later with a list and I hope some other folks want to do it. It's fun to look at the lists even if nothing comes of it.


----------



## Ash (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been playing with my list all night. Tons and tons of stuff on there. AM, you wish for too little. 

I'll be back to post after I'm done playing.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a wishlist at wishlist.com but I will make an Amazon one too. Just for fun.

The popcorn sounds good AM.


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 11, 2008)

Couldn't resist joining AM . . . 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/12INHFM4CK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been an avid Amazon user for a while. I am constantly adding items to my Amazon wish list.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/J6KOYQC06M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 11, 2008)

I've just kept this list for my own personal use..but hey, why not share it  Though, it's mostly made up of books really and i only started it recently since i've been able to get back to some free reading time.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1DR3NA1C4K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

ya know though...it would be nice to have a sorta book club around here...if that's possible 

But..if anyone wants to read a book together..lemme know  i'm on this huge reading kick


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is my list. It is just for fun. I just enjoyed making a list. I do not want anything on it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/Q2DLLYUSO3/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Shosh


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 11, 2008)

If wishes were fishes, we'd all be casting nets

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/24PGB28T10/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 11, 2008)

Eh, I figured... why not?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1M95XUYLPA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## intraultra (Nov 11, 2008)

Susannah, just so you know, your link didn't work for me.



bmann0413 said:


> Eh, I figured... why not?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1M95XUYLPA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I'm interested in lucid dreaming too 

Anyway, here's mine, just for fun. I like looking at everyone's lists. I'm going to continue to update mine and send it along to family members when they inevitably ask what I want for Christmas, my birthday and graduation, which are all coming up rather soon. Even though I don't think anyone will buy me a $3300 camera, I can still dream!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/26OQ1E0R86/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## SummerG (Nov 11, 2008)

I *love* Amazon window shopping! Every year I end up adding stuff from other people's lists. 
Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2KHXXPNUCN/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## SummerG (Nov 11, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Couldn't resist joining AM . . .
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/12INHFM4CK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



That Garnet Heart Pendant is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Susannah, just so you know, your link didn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well I am not sure what is wrong because the link works when I click on it.

ETA I had the list on private! That was what was wrong. Ok it is public now. Let me know if you can see it.


----------



## SummerG (Nov 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well I am not sure what is wrong because the link works when I click on it.
> 
> ETA I had the list on private! That was what was wrong. Ok it is public now. Let me know if you can see it.



There must have been an amazon glitch.. I tried to click on it earlier and it didn't work. Seems fine now though


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2008)

SummerG said:


> There must have been an amazon glitch.. I tried to click on it earlier and it didn't work. Seems fine now though



Thanks Summer.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

It's really fun looking at everyone's wishlists 

Here's mine


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 11, 2008)

holy lord you got meat on your wishlist!!!! dang...i need to go through amazon a lil bit more lol



SummerG said:


> I *love* Amazon window shopping! Every year I end up adding stuff from other people's lists.
> Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2KHXXPNUCN/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Ash (Nov 11, 2008)

This was fun!

My Wishlist


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2008)

here's my list


----------



## SummerG (Nov 11, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> holy lord you got meat on your wishlist!!!! dang...i need to go through amazon a lil bit more lol



heh... I am a meat lover! I would never have imagined there were meat products on amazon, but last year (or the year before) someone had something on their wish list from Omaha Steaks. I think my wish list would be halved if I didn't steal so many ideas from everyone else


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm a meat and potatoes girl myself .... That's gonna be the next thing going on my list when i update it hehe

so...thanks for the meat list!!! :kiss2:



SummerG said:


> heh... I am a meat lover! I would never have imagined there were meat products on amazon, but last year (or the year before) someone had something on their wish list from Omaha Steaks. I think my wish list would be halved if I didn't steal so many ideas from everyone else


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 11, 2008)

SummerG said:


> That Garnet Heart Pendant is GORGEOUS!



Thanks . . . I found a thing or two I liked on your list, too


----------



## Fish (Nov 11, 2008)

What the heck... I'll toss my proverbial hat into the ring.

 My Amazon Wish List


----------



## supersoup (Nov 11, 2008)

this was actually really fun to do! 

you guys have some awesome stuff on your lists.

now, when i have a wee bit of extra money sometime, i know where all the rad stuff is i've seen!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html/ref=wlem-si-html_viewall?id=1KPLV9M5NBX4H


----------



## SummerG (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey... I just wanted to mention, in case some people don't know it, your last name shows up on wish lists. I use my middle name as my last name... and things still arrive without a problem


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Did I do this right?

This was way too fun.


----------



## bexy (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=XC1O7NVR6BOG

Bexy's wishlist....squeee!!


----------



## vcrgrrl (Nov 12, 2008)

This looks like fun. Here's my list; 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/3LTSD9VZOQS09

I just love Christmas.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 12, 2008)

I love lists  And Christmas!


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 12, 2008)

Gawd-Dampit® Goofy girl!...Do you want the regular guitar humidifier or the SUPER humidifier???!!! 

You can't have bofe'um!




(I know, I shouldn't squalk...almost half of the items on my list are over $2000)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 13, 2008)

Subscribing


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 13, 2008)

I *love* looking at other people's lists....gives neat insight into their personalities!

My list is long because I've been building on it for awhile.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/167BE0NSAZ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I love all of you. :batting:


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 13, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Gawd-Dampit® Goofy girl!...Do you want the regular guitar humidifier or the SUPER humidifier???!!!
> 
> You can't have bofe'um!
> 
> ...



OH! I didn't even notice that! I was too busy trying to delete off all of the duplicate and triplicate pairs of shoes I had on there! LOL


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm noticing a trend that I'm most motivated to buy gifts for people that are things I would buy for myself. That seems almost selfish!

However, people with the same taste as me will be happy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 14, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm noticing a trend that I'm most motivated to buy gifts for people that are things I would buy for myself. That seems almost selfish!
> 
> However, people with the same taste as me will be happy.



Agreed! Also, when I see cool stuff on other people's lists I am tempted to add it to my own...even if I had never wanted the item until just that very second. I don't really want to be a copycat but the Gryffindor tye on Bexy's wish list _so_ getting added to mine! :happy:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, so, here it is.  I think there is one thing on here that I may actually get!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2WTUU7TC2R/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Okay, so, here it is.  I think there is one thing on here that I may actually get!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2WTUU7TC2R/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I bet I know which one it is!

You need to add your shipping address in case anyone wants to purchase something, then it can remain a secret.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 14, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I bet I know which one it is!
> 
> You need to add your shipping address in case anyone wants to purchase something, then it can remain a secret.



Ah! Okay, done! Thanks. =)


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/DIMENSIONS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Just thought anyone would like to see that... I mean, seriously how cool is that?!


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 14, 2008)

I expect a skee ball machine in the next few days.

actually, I just use the list to keep track of ideas, I have fun looking at other people's lists.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2G8NWD40HR/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=lst_llp_wl-go

Gosh.......that was fun. I also like reading others' lists.....gives a glimpse into their personality and interests!

I also ended up buying myself some dark chocolate just for myself! Yay!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 15, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/DIMENSIONS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Just thought anyone would like to see that... I mean, seriously how cool is that?!



LOL! Go Conrad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 15, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=lst_llp_wl-go
> 
> Gosh.......that was fun. I also like reading others' lists.....gives a glimpse into their personality and interests!
> 
> ...



Kara, your link doesn't work. It just takes the clicker to their own wishlist.

To share, go to your wishlist and click share this with others and enter your own email address. That email with contain the link to copy and paste here.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

what i wish for can't be sold, just has to happen i guess. i want a CUTE CHUBBY GIRL ! that's my wish !


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I *love* looking at other people's lists....gives neat insight into their personalities!
> 
> My list is long because I've been building on it for awhile.



Boo, put in your address in case someone wants to get yous something.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 16, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Boo, put in your address in case someone wants to get yous something.


Done  thanks for telling me!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

I couldn't figure out how to use the Dims link, ! 

I noticed that there's a thing called Amazon Prime that gives free shipping but costs $79 a year. I just signed up for a one-month trial and got free shipping, and I'll cancel it next week. If this works, I will let y'all know, I love cheating the system. 

WOOT!


----------



## bexy (Nov 16, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Agreed! Also, when I see cool stuff on other people's lists I am tempted to add it to my own...even if I had never wanted the item until just that very second. I don't really want to be a copycat but the Gryffindor tye on Bexy's wish list _so_ getting added to mine! :happy:



hehe its ok, we could match and that would be even cooler


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel like I wasted space with the books & movies, once I found the Godiva!!! :wubu:


My List!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2008)

I really suck at trying to put together lists of things I want. Whenever someone asks me what I want for Christmas/Hanukkah/birthday/earth day, I never know what to tell them.

With that being said, here's a preliminary wish list... it'll probably change. lol


Yes. I want a stethescope. I'm a dork.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I really suck at trying to put together lists of things I want. Whenever someone asks me what I want for Christmas/Hanukkah/birthday/earth day, I never know what to tell them.
> 
> With that being said, here's a preliminary wish list... it'll probably change. lol
> 
> ...



Okay, what is with girls and oversized sunglasses?! lol


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2008)

We like to look like bugs.... or Jackie O.


lol


----------



## Sugar (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the holidays!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/38M4Z5WNAUZXE


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucky said:


> I love the holidays!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/38M4Z5WNAUZXE





I saw on your list the movie "Death At A Funeral" If you have seen it and like it, then I hope you receive it as a gift. If you haven't seen it...

I rented it because I saw a preview of it and it looked interesting. Peter Dinklage in the cast helped too. It was hard for me to watch all the way through. I really like British comedy, but that film was only British. Normally I wouldn't comment on most choices of film, but that movie bit so hard I still have teeth marks four months later.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 20, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I saw on your list the movie "Death At A Funeral" If you have seen it and like it, then I hope you receive it as a gift. If you haven't seen it...
> 
> I rented it because I saw a preview of it and it looked interesting. Peter Dinklage in the cast helped too. It was hard for me to watch all the way through. I really like British comedy, but that film was only British. Normally I wouldn't comment on most choices of film, but that movie bit so hard I still have teeth marks four months later.



Wow, way to suck the fun out of a gift list. :doh: Yes, I've seen it and yes I liked it. 

I should have learned my lesson in posting by now. *return to lurk mode*


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Wow, way to suck the fun out of a gift list. :doh: Yes, I've seen it and yes I liked it.
> 
> I should have learned my lesson in posting by now. *return to lurk mode*


Thats what I said, Its a great piece of cinema!


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Wow, way to suck the fun out of a gift list. :doh: Yes, I've seen it and yes I liked it.
> 
> I should have learned my lesson in posting by now. *return to lurk mode*



I apologize for my comments. It wasn't my intention to suck the fun out this for you.


----------



## MissStacie (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is mine...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/30VF2T06HP/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mimosa (Nov 23, 2008)

If anyone is interested in viewing my wishlist....here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/3BZ33EIEYUOGE


----------



## AlethaBBW (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like fun to me!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1OWB48GYDX/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 23, 2008)

mimosa said:


> If anyone is interested in viewing my wishlist....here it is:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/3BZ33EIEYUOGE



Love the color red, don't ya?


----------



## mybluice (Nov 24, 2008)

I made a wish list, but none of the stuff on it is for me. I have 2 kids (ages 16 and 6) and this will be the first Christmas that I am really struggling financially. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2PI5182QPQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, these aren't on Amazon but I would love to have a size XXL or XXXL of these shirts for me.

http://mysticdarkangel.deviantart.com/art/DP-Tee-101730454

http://dxs-phreak.deviantart.com/art/T-Shirt-36853040


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 26, 2008)

mybluice said:


> I made a wish list, but none of the stuff on it is for me. I have 2 kids (ages 16 and 6) and this will be the first Christmas that I am really struggling financially.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2PI5182QPQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



You didn't enter a shipping address


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 26, 2008)

OK..I made my first round of purchases from gift lists, and again this year I purchased a gift for someone and it did not give the option to include a note/card.....so it is going to be a Secret Santa!! 

I'll reveal myself to that person after the gift has shipped


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm really hoping my finances ease up a bit in the next couple of weeks... I love sending things to people and if I can't manage it, this will be the first year I've not been able to do it.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/5G0UMJH9R4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

Whoops! Okay..........HERE is the wish list! I goofed the first time posting the link.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## mybluice (Nov 27, 2008)

Oops....I went and corrected this.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 28, 2008)

My list of ridiculousness...


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 28, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> My list of ridiculousness...



??? How is it ridiculous again?


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Here is my list. It is just for fun. I just enjoyed making a list. I do not want anything on it.



Shosh, by your simply saying that I would buy you everything on this list and so much more if I were your hubby or boyfriend.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 29, 2008)

There's pretty much just one thing I want that I can't order from amazon, and that's a Charles Grimaldi. Can't find one anywhere and I suck at getting things to grow from plant cuttings. They're just so awesome.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 29, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> There's pretty much just one thing I want that I can't order from amazon, and that's a Charles Grimaldi. Can't find one anywhere and I suck at getting things to grow from plant cuttings. They're just so awesome.


 Are they anything like this one? Not trying to be a smart-alec, Les...I've never heard of them, and am not sure if there's a specific kind you're seeking. They are extremely beautiful!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 30, 2008)

I usually just use my list to remind me of movies and stuff I want to buy. Tonight I was inspired to add a lot more junk. 
Here's my list:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3Q54N7CBKE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like fun. Here is my Wish List!


----------



## thejuicyone (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1YLKQQXMOR5V6?reveal=unpurchased&filter=all&sort=priority&layout=standard&x=5&y=17

Unfortunately, amazon doesn't have a man that I can add to my wishlist.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 2, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> Unfortunately, amazon doesn't have a man that I can add to my wishlist.



Sure they do. 

You can even order different heights. 

Heck, there's even a handy training aid.


----------



## thejuicyone (Dec 2, 2008)

hahaha the strange thing is I have a Mr. Wonderful doll, my sister-in-law got one for me last x-mas.


----------



## katorade (Dec 4, 2008)

My totally unrealistic list. That's why they call it a wish list, right?

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/J8MTPA9RG8K9[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 4, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Are they anything like this one? Not trying to be a smart-alec, Les...I've never heard of them, and am not sure if there's a specific kind you're seeking. They are extremely beautiful!



Yessum Joy! But what would they be sending I wonder!! Seeds? Bulbs? The plant itself through the mail??? 

I'll have to investigate. Thanks again Miss J.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's my list!


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 5, 2008)

Ella, I've always hated designer ANYthing until I discovered Ed Hardy four years ago. Been a huge fan ever since. My ex bought me an Ed Hardy cap and I purchased two more since then. At first I thought it was the most absurd thing in the world to spend 80 bucks on a baseball cap, but the fact that I've worn all 3 of mine over and over again and they STILL look brand new let's me know they may be worth the price. I guess I mainly love Ed's stuff because it's apperal with ART on it. I once found an Ed Hardy t-shirt at Ross for 12.00, but the thing was too small, so I sold that puppy on ebay for 35.00! I just wish dumb-ass rappers and Hollywood airhead girlies weren't so into his stuff.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 5, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Ella, I've always hated designer ANYthing until I discovered Ed Hardy four years ago. Been a huge fan ever since. My ex bought me an Ed Hardy cap and I purchased two more since then. At first I thought it was the most absurd thing in the world to spend 80 bucks on a baseball cap, but the fact that I've worn all 3 of mine over and over again and they STILL look brand new let's me know they may be worth the price. I guess I mainly love Ed's stuff because it's apperal with ART on it. I once found an Ed Hardy t-shirt at Ross for 12.00, but the thing was too small, so I sold that puppy on ebay for 35.00! I just wish dumb-ass rappers and Hollywood airhead girlies weren't so into his stuff.




yeah that's one of the reasons I haven't caved and bought any of his stuff yet. Well that and the price!  I found a pair of boots of his that I really really want but they are $300 and I would want to wear them every day to make up for spending that much money on a pair of shoes. Its good to know his products stand up to wearing though. Maybe Santa will bring me something Ed Hardy, I've put the bug in his ear anyway.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2008)

JUST in case Sant's feeling generous this year... 

Here's mine. 

Note: for those of you who like to help an SSBBW's figure along, there are things like a cake of the month club membership, cupcakes, and chocolates.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Ella, I've always hated designer ANYthing until I discovered Ed Hardy four years ago. Been a huge fan ever since. My ex bought me an Ed Hardy cap and I purchased two more since then. At first I thought it was the most absurd thing in the world to spend 80 bucks on a baseball cap, but the fact that I've worn all 3 of mine over and over again and they STILL look brand new let's me know they may be worth the price. I guess I mainly love Ed's stuff because it's apperal with ART on it. I once found an Ed Hardy t-shirt at Ross for 12.00, but the thing was too small, so I sold that puppy on ebay for 35.00! I just wish dumb-ass rappers and Hollywood airhead girlies weren't so into his stuff.





Ella Bella said:


> yeah that's one of the reasons I haven't caved and bought any of his stuff yet. Well that and the price!  I found a pair of boots of his that I really really want but they are $300 and I would want to wear them every day to make up for spending that much money on a pair of shoes. Its good to know his products stand up to wearing though. Maybe Santa will bring me something Ed Hardy, I've put the bug in his ear anyway.



My 4 year old nephew has a few Ed Hardy things that my aunt bought him... and I have ZERO. I feel there is some sort of injustice there. LOL


----------



## squidge dumpling (Dec 6, 2008)

here is my list 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/L8785PYFXW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mossystate (Dec 8, 2008)

Another list for the pile. 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2C5AT9P7JI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok I dont have an amazon wishlist because I dont really need anything other than panties and lame giant doesnt have a wishlist..sorry sarah


----------



## Sugar (Dec 9, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok I dont have an amazon wishlist because I dont really need anything other than panties and lame giant doesnt have a wishlist..sorry sarah



You are no fun. You should PM me your address for the hundredth time. :wubu:


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 9, 2008)

Lucky said:


> You are no fun. You should PM me your address for the hundredth time. :wubu:



Only if you promise to stalk me with the info I send you.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 9, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Only if you promise to stalk me with the info I send you.



Box of doll heads. CHECK
Dead roses. CHECK
Creepy poetry. CHECK
Vile of my blood. CHECK

I promise!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 9, 2008)

*types room into amazon search*

cause that is what I am getting both of you.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> *types room into amazon search*
> 
> cause that is what I am getting both of you.



Make sure they have a bottle of wine and rose petals on the bed. Yo!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyway, about the lists.... 

If anyone has a kitty (kitties) this is the cutest thing ever, and so much better in person!!!  (And thanks! The boys are now fighting over the cute new bowl. hahahah)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ESLI6I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

View attachment 41hnh-rHj+L._SS500_.jpg


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 9, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Make sure they have a bottle of wine and rose petals on the bed. Yo!



and nipple tassles


----------



## mybluice (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you...to the person who bought Kung Fu Panda for my son. It's being wrapped with the special Santa paper for Christmas morning. (I buy a secret gift wrap that only the gifts from Santa on Christmas morning come in.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 13, 2008)

You're welcome. I hope he likes it. Every kid deserves to have a Christmas.  Santa should never get a year off.   I'm just sorry I couldn't help more. ((((Blu))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2008)

Here goes, hope this works!

Hi, there!
We've been asked to pass the word along that someone you know has created a Wish List. We hope this list gives you some ideas about what they'd like to receive next time a gift-giving occasion comes along. (Though no pressure, really!)


You can see Punkin's entire Wish List at:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3V7562EMLX/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Amazon.com has sent you this e-mail at the request of Punkin.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 15, 2008)

Ella, you have to include a shipping address.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a little late to the game but here is my Wish List. It was fun "window" shopping. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/2R7EZUXF8WLDH


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok so no Amazon wishlist for me. I have no time to browse through things. However, I made a torrid wishlist. 
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/wishli...older_id=2534374302036046&bmUID=1229490890507


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ella, you have to include a shipping address.



I tried to enter my shipping address, but I guess I didn't push the right buttons. Thanks for letting me know. I'll try to get it straight tonight.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 30, 2008)

I received a lovely, but anonymous gift from my wish list this week and I'm REALLY REALLY CURIOUS who sent it. I shared the list with some non-Dimmers, so that's a possibility. If someone wants to let me know it was you, please do. And thank you, sincerely.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 30, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I received a lovely, but anonymous gift from my wish list this week and I'm REALLY REALLY CURIOUS who sent it. I shared the list with some non-Dimmers, so that's a possibility. If someone wants to let me know it was you, please do. And thank you, sincerely.


 Tell us what it was.....I might have a clue


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 31, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Tell us what it was.....I might have a clue



A wee bottle of lovely, earthy sandalwood oil perfume? Yes?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 1, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> A wee bottle of lovely, earthy sandalwood oil perfume? Yes?


 Why yes!  It wasn't meant to be anonymous, but it didn't give me an opportunity to add my name (or if it did, I missed it). Hope you enjoy it, my dear. :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 1, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Why yes!  It wasn't meant to be anonymous, but it didn't give me an opportunity to add my name (or if it did, I missed it). Hope you enjoy it, my dear. :wubu:



Aw, thank you so much Joy! It's absolutely perfect. I wore it today and loved it. Thanks, lovely. :happy:


----------

